# Upright Shoulder?



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

****Yearling question*****
So, I know you can't really get a good confo critique because of her age, but shoulder angles don't changes, so does she have an upright shoulder?

Couple months ago.( Does she look less over the knee or is that just me seeing things?)



















Today


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I see adequate slope to the shoulder, and I don't see over at the knee. 

Honestly, she's pretty cute and well put together for a yearling. 

I see a pretty straight hip to hock angle, and a bit of an upright pastern behind, and in the last photo, the point of croup is looks to be placed fairly far back. But the fact the you haven't stood her up for a proper confo photo on a flat surface without grass covering her up to her fetlocks makes it hard to draw hard and fast conclusions.

PS - in terms of confo, the best thing to do with a yearling you already own is to not look too closely at them until they're approaching three. It's not like you can do anything about most confo flaws (some you can influenence with corrective trimming on an agressive schedule but that's a handle of lower leg flaws.) So turn her out, rub on her, love on her and don't worry about confo until you're getting ready to start her under saddle.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Thanks maura. I know these aren't great for critiquing and its also a bad time to ask for a full on critique at this age, but they were good enough for my 2 questions about shoulder angles and over the knee. Thanks for trying though, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I agree with everything. She's a very attractive yearling. When you showed pictures of her in the color thread, I would have guessed that she was much older. She doesn't have the yearling fuglies right now I guess.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Thanks smrobs.She hides the fuglies well.


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

Sadly, I won't be having Rosie for much longer. I just don't have the time to work consistently with her( because she can be strongwilled and convinced that everything needs to happen her way, lol) I just can't keep up with the training and time she needs at the moment.So we put her up for sale and a potential buyer came today and loved her, so she will leaving at the end of the month. ( The buyer also is going to buy the horse from my other thread Any Guess on Breed.)


----------



## Canuck (May 6, 2012)

link to other horse's thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/any-guesses-breed-122542/

And proof that Rosie did have fuglies at sometime in her life!:twisted:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry that you have to part with her.


----------

